

Offer HN: Dale Carnegie Book "How to Win Friends and Influence People" - scobar

Because of a great man, I have 4 extra copies of this book printed in 1978 (ISBN: 0-671-82743-X). Wikipedia states that it was revised in 1981. I can find no evidence on this book that shows it is a revised version. Please correct me if I&#x27;m wrong.<p>I am offering to send these 4 copies to HN members who want to read this book.[1] I&#x27;ve chosen a peculiar and hopefully successful way to distribute the books amongst as many who wish to read it as possible.<p><i>To qualify you must: (1)be willing to provide your mailing address to the previous owner or to a moderator of HN who will forward it (2)have some form of contact info available in your HN profile (3)comment in this thread with a &quot;[1]&quot; preceding your comment to indicate your interest.</i><p>For the subject of the comments, please describe the environment and&#x2F;or activity you prefer most in your leisure time to escape the daily grind and rejuvenate. If yours was already posted, then please reply to that comment with your personal specifications.[2] Feel free to comment even if you are not interested in getting a copy of the book.<p>In a few days, I&#x27;ll choose 4 members and contact them to get their mailing addresses. If you receive a copy, it would be great if you would forward it onto another member who showed interest here when you finish reading.<p>I know that the system I&#x27;ve chosen to distribute the books may not be the fastest way to get them into the hands of those who want them the most, but hopefully it will increase the chance that those people will eventually get to read it. Thank you for your time and good luck!<p>[1] I can&#x27;t afford expedited international post, but will gladly send it internationally via standard post.<p>[2] A parent comment will have no advantage over a child comment regarding whom will receive a book from me.
======
pooMonger
This book has great wisdom in it. I wish though, that the publishers or
whoever is responsible for such a decision would consider revising the title.

I wonder how many potential readers were put off by the book's title, thinking
"I have plenty of friends, I'm not a loser!". A better title in this day and
age would be, "How to Win" by Dale Carnegie.

Also, I'd love to be able to read the 'lost chapter' that wasn't included in
the book. If I recall correctly it was about how one should regard toxic
people. If anybody has ever uncovered that chapter, I'd love to get the chance
to read it.

------
scobar
Thank you everyone who participated. I have chosen to send a copy to ayers,
anishkothari, boringkyle, and ritchiea. I have emailed 3 of you already.
Anishkothari, I couldn't find your email address through your profile info. If
you would be kind enough to email me at the address in my profile with the
mailing address where you'd like the book sent, then I would be very grateful.

------
ayers
[1] I run, always outside (rain or shine, regardless of season. Yes that means
right through winter) and never with any music. I enjoy the time to think and
reflect. Currently I am training for a marathon so running 4 times a week with
the long runs being 2/3+ hours, I have plenty of time to mentally unwind and
sort through my thoughts.

------
danielfoster
I enjoy swimming several times a week to rejuvenate my senses, obtain mental
clarity and stay in shape. The swimming pool is the one of the few places
where there are no everyday problems, no stress and most importantly, no
phones. Everyone is just swimming.

Give it a try and you'll find it's a uniquely rewarding activity, in part
because it is so hard to make progress at first and you really have to work at
it. But like most things in life, trusting your strength and putting in the
effort will get you there even if you swallow a bit of chlorine on the way.

~~~
scobar
Before my wife and I had a child, my favorite escape was backpacking deep into
the wilderness here in Montana, and camping near a mountain lake. Like in the
pool, there's no connectivity out there. Exploring the wilderness has
instilled in me great respect for those who lived without the technology we
have as well as deep gratitude for that technology I may have otherwise taken
for granted.

------
anishkothari
[1] I have wanted to read this book for a long time. Thank you for doing this
OP!

In my daily life, I feel rejuvenated by doing yoga and meditation, going for
walks in nature and playing pickup basketball. I started playing in high
school and found it to be a kind of catharsis - forming teams with strangers,
learning each other's names and style of play, then finding a way to win. I
don't travel often, but I find travel and cultural exploration to be very
rejuvenating as well.

------
boringkyle
[1] to escape the daily grind - consume information (news, downloading the top
apps in the app store, HN, etc), help someone in need (volunteer at random
soup kitchens), write (code and/or blog posts), play (drums and/or keyboards),
get some sun (offer to run errands for a friend) - this all gets me out of my
bubble working 12-hour days indoors

p.s. any chance of scanning the copy? I would much rather read this version
than the one you could torrent now.

~~~
scobar
Sorry, I won't scan the copy I have. There's a decent chance you'll be able to
read it though, because of your comment.

------
fadelakin
[1] I'm leaving highschool in june. I've heard it's much harder to make
friends after high school.

~~~
scobar
Although the book's title alludes to self help on making friends, the main
point IMO leans more toward treating others how you would like to be treated
and trying to genuinely understand the other person's perspective.

The reason I'm offering this book in particular on HN is because PG had
recommended reading an unrevised version if possible. I'm sure many others are
just as excited as I was to get a copy.

~~~
loumf
Do you know what the revisions were?

------
ritchiea
[1] Take a long walk alone

